# Starting T at 16 and 6"6



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.










Anabolic steroid and gonadotropin releasing hormone analog combined treatment increased pubertal height gain and adult height in two children who entered puberty with short stature - PubMed


We studied the effect of gonadal suppression treatment in combination with anabolic steroid on pubertal height gain and adult height in two children who entered puberty with short stature. Patient 1 was a female with idiopathic short stature. She received combined treatment with an anabolic...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Combined Treatment with Gonadotropin-releasing Hormone Analog and Anabolic Steroid Hormone Increased Pubertal Height Gain and Adult Height in Boys with Early Puberty for Height - PubMed


Twenty-one boys with a height of 135 cm or less at onset of puberty were treated with a combination of GnRH analog and anabolic steroid hormone, and their pubertal height gain and adult height were compared with those of untreated 29 boys who enter puberty below 135 cm. The mean age at the start...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





I ordered Anavar (10mg x 100) and Letrozole and began taking them about a month ago. I felt tremendous on Anavar and the 1.25mgs of letrozole daily made my joints a bit creaky but overall I felt brilliant. 
I started my use of T this Wednesday, I'm using 250mgs of enanthate dosed 125mg 2x weekly for the first 4 weeks to saturate myself and then I will lower it to 125mgs split into 62.5mgs weekly. I am using it consecutively with Anavar which I will use for 3 months on 1 off.
I take 12.5mgs of Aromasin on pin days, I still jack off twice a day but my libido has dropped as a result of the AIs which is fine by me because I'm usually concerningly horny, I'm taking a good amount of Ais because I still want to grow taller and after all, I did originally start this to height max, so I don't want plates to fuse, I will be using peptides in the future.
I've put a picture of my current physique, not the best lighting but oh well, I've not yet noticed benefits from test considering started so recently apart from more energy when waking up.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 9, 2021)

No offense man, but @xefo is a mentally ill teenager. He blasts roids but doesn't even lift, he looks like a twig.

You look great man. I'm mirin hard, you don't need roids. They are going to cause a painful, early death.


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No offense man, but @xefo is a mentally ill teenager. He blasts roids but doesn't even lift, he looks like a twig.
> 
> You look great man. I'm mirin hard, you don't need roids. They are going to cause a painful, early death.


i am also a mentally ill teenager tbh, I'm not going to blast and I use NAC + Tudca to ensure organ health and eat a high protein balanced well-supplemented diet along with lots of cardio recently. Im also not the type of person to want to do things naturally, i get that i should but perhaps i will develop more concern for my long term health over time.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 9, 2021)

Good luck but doesnt sound like a good idea.

Why would u grow Taller than 6,6?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> i am also a mentally ill teenager tbh, I'm not going to blast and I use NAC + Tudca to ensure organ health and eat a high protein balanced well-supplemented diet along with lots of cardio recently. Im also not the type of person to want to do things naturally, i get that i should but perhaps i will develop more concern for my long term health over time.


Bro you have a nice body and you’re 6’6”
You are going to kill yourself on roids


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Bro you have a nice body and you’re 6’6”
> You are going to kill yourself on roids


125mgs weekly won't kill me, Anavar 10mg daily won't kill me. I'm healthier than the average teen with my diet, and training in consideration tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> 125mgs weekly won't kill me, Anavar 10mg daily won't kill me. I'm healthier than the average teen with my diet, and training in consideration tbh.


Oh it will


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Bro you have a nice body and you’re 6’6”
> You are going to kill yourself on roids


This


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 9, 2021)

you dont need roids lol


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Good luck but doesnt sound like a good idea.
> 
> Why would u grow Taller than 6,6?


Id like to be 6"8-10 tbh, ideal gigamogger height


----------



## .👽. (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> Id like to be 6"8-10 tbh, ideal gigamogger height


Not really. 6,3 is ideal


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 9, 2021)

What's your weight?


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 9, 2021)

absolute dumbass


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 9, 2021)

Dnr but leave humanity behind brah


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


honestly based
youre tall enough where dimorphic benefits would outweight any possible chance of T hindering growth


----------



## kej3094 (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make a video on YouTube so I can give it to mpmd, would like to enjoy a good roast session


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 9, 2021)

Lol dude just take test. Its more than enough for you to get top 1%. All these extra bullshit drugs will just tax ur body and they are for professional olypia ogres


----------



## mortis (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord


jfl if you make serious choices that affect your entire life based on basement dwellers opinion on discord, your balls will never be able to produce t naturally if you inject t and you have to inject forever now. also you are going to die like zyzz pretty soon so gg


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

this is amazingly dumb


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 9, 2021)

this is the most mentally ill thread I saw so far


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> this is the most mentally ill thread I saw so far


Yes


mortis said:


> jfl if you make serious choices that affect your entire life based on basement dwellers opinion on discord, your balls will never be able to produce t naturally if you inject t and you have to inject forever now. also you are going to die like zyzz pretty soon so gg


it wasnt solely based from xefo btw, I'm planning to be a steroid user for the rest of my life anyways and don't want children, assuming I do later in life want kids I can slam HCG + clomid + nolva and although I would feel like shit it would get fertile again.


Vitruvian said:


> Lol dude just take test. Its more than enough for you to get top 1%. All these extra bullshit drugs will just tax ur body and they are for professional olypia ogres


I need an AI with it to prevent bone fusure, anavar is just for height velocity increase.


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> Can you make a video on YouTube so I can give it to mpmd, would like to enjoy a good roast session


I can feel his disappointment with every video I watch


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> honestly based
> youre tall enough where dimorphic benefits would outweight any possible chance of T hindering growth


and im on AIs so its not a likely thing, ill use HCG periodically to prevent balls shrinking


----------



## Deleted member 11479 (Apr 9, 2021)

mirin height

looking forward to you at the 2023 nba draft


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Apr 9, 2021)

jfl @ the retards in this thread thinking 125mg of test is dangerous, it's literally it a trt dose. 10mg of anavar is a good dose for extra anabolism with minimal side effects , don't take winstrol. 12.5 of aromasin is a lot btw, 6.25 is better and won't completely tank your estrogen


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 9, 2021)

Mriske said:


> jfl @ the retards in this thread thinking 125mg of test is dangerous, it's literally it a trt dose. 10mg of anavar is a good dose for extra anabolism with minimal side effects , don't take winstrol. 12.5 of aromasin is a lot btw, 6.25 is better and won't completely tank your estrogen


this tbh and will be dropping it down to 6.25mgs eod or e3d when I've finished saturation with 250mgs test weekly


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Apr 9, 2021)

Wha-- 

I'm done bro this is too much can't deal with this shit


----------



## Deleted member 7506 (Apr 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


why would u roid dont be a retard ur frame is huge,roiding will probably looksmin u


----------



## xefo (Apr 10, 2021)

ascension incoming mayb mirin


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 10, 2021)

Jesus 6'6, mirin. Also why do you take advice from an abused tranny dog?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 10, 2021)

Why letro instead of aromasin?


----------



## GigaAscender (Apr 10, 2021)

Heightmaxxing at 6’6...


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 10, 2021)

Jfl at all jealous bluepilling people itt. Go ahead and becime 7’3” need to mog lebron and khali


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Apr 10, 2021)

Women won't pay more for anything over 6'5"


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 10, 2021)

Matias0209 said:


> why would u roid dont be a retard ur frame is huge,roiding will probably looksmin u


im using a TRT dose and 10mgs of anavar with an AI, I'm not blasting and slamming orals.


W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Why letro instead of aromasin?


i use both lmao, probably overkill tbh


N1666 said:


> Jesus 6'6, mirin. Also why do you take advice from an abused tranny dog?


research papers backed his theorys up, i read into the subject a lot.


GigaAscender said:


> Heightmaxxing at 6’6...


Yes


AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Jfl at all jealous bluepilling people itt. Go ahead and becime 7’3” need to mog lebron and khali


gigamogging is the goal


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 10, 2021)

good potions for your height. Whats your bideltoid?



Hopelessmofoker said:


> Not really. 6,3 is ideal



6'3 is not ideal. The taller the better, until it starts to impact your daily life or health


----------



## PYT (Apr 10, 2021)

Bro, you're already 6'6 with a Giga mogger frame and good muscle insertions and genetics

You already have boulder delts despite only just starting roiding

You're literally the complete opposite of someone who would ever have to take roids at 16 out necessity


----------



## TITUS (Apr 10, 2021)

There could be a lot of potential in puberty modulation with chemicals, you got to do it right though. Worst case scenario you fuck your HPTA axis developement forever and you need TRT and whatever else for the rest of your life, and hairloss, wouldn't worry too much about the rest. Don't know what kind of gains you can get from this protocol and probably nobody does though, so you can't really tell how worthed it is.
I don't know what is the plan, but i guess you would be cruising on a moderate dose of T until you finish developement, then come off of it and try to recover your axis or just TRT for life.

You should have done baseline bloodwork to check your natty levels of T, 125mg of T a week will probably be putting yourself lower than your baseline. I pin everyday either IM or SQ and got 0 bad sides on 350mg a week, i don't even feel it, i just lift heavier, recover faster, and put more muscle, tried 450 and started feeling it, so went back to 350.
You should be doing bloodwork here and there.
I would suggest you don't crash your E with the AI, you may be fucking yourself in whatever department, besides joint health, which is no joke either, unless that's what docs use in their studies.
I don't know what dosing of anavar you are taking right now. I take it twice a day *sublingually *40mg total. I wouldn't use it for that long, unless you are doing bloods and checking your kidneys and whatever else

If you have it clear that you will be using your body as your source of income in the future then just go for it.


----------



## TITUS (Apr 10, 2021)

I forgot to add, hop on HCG 250IU 2-3 times a week right now, whatever amount keeps your testicles in normal size. You don't want your balls shrinking since they never fully recover if you let them shrink, and the more time you are on, the more they shrink. It's not only about children, you will shoot tiny loads and look comical. HCG is cheap as fuck.
Get HGH peptides too.
Get a job or whatever you have to do to pay for all this things.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Apr 10, 2021)

Your greed for gigamogging will be your end.


----------



## TITUS (Apr 10, 2021)

@xefo 
What's that huh about, do you even lift fagget?


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 10, 2021)

TITUS said:


> There could be a lot of potential in puberty modulation with chemicals, you got to do it right though. Worst case scenario you fuck your HPTA axis developement forever and you need TRT and whatever else for the rest of your life, and hairloss, wouldn't worry too much about the rest. Don't know what kind of gains you can get from this protocol and probably nobody does though, so you can't really tell how worthed it is.
> I don't know what is the plan, but i guess you would be cruising on a moderate dose of T until you finish developement, then come off of it and try to recover your axis or just TRT for life.
> 
> You should have done baseline bloodwork to check your natty levels of T, 125mg of T a week will probably be putting yourself lower than your baseline. I pin everyday either IM or SQ and got 0 bad sides on 350mg a week, i don't even feel it, i just lift heavier, recover faster, and put more muscle, tried 450 and started feeling it, so went back to 350.
> ...





TITUS said:


> I forgot to add, hop on HCG 250IU 2-3 times a week right now, whatever amount keeps your testicles in normal size. You don't want your balls shrinking since they never fully recover if you let them shrink, and the more time you are on, the more they shrink. It's not only about children, you will shoot tiny loads and look comical. HCG is cheap as fuck.
> Get HGH peptides too.
> Get a job or whatever you have to do to pay for all this things.


yes, I am ordering hcg, the plan is to use it for life to be honest with you. I don't plan on having children but if I do decide to I can come off and use RFSH and HCG and would be able to get decent sperm in a few months although it would suck. I got my bloodwork done a few months ago and my T was in the high 900s so I may use test at 200/250mgs a week. The ai is to prevent bone fusure but I will be careful to not have many issues with it. Im going to be experimenting with compounds new and old for my life as it is a passion of mine and I've loved the idea of self bio engineering and bio hacking since I was a child. I Appreciate the advice.


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 10, 2021)

TITUS said:


> There could be a lot of potential in puberty modulation with chemicals, you got to do it right though. Worst case scenario you fuck your HPTA axis developement forever and you need TRT and whatever else for the rest of your life, and hairloss, wouldn't worry too much about the rest. Don't know what kind of gains you can get from this protocol and probably nobody does though, so you can't really tell how worthed it is.
> I don't know what is the plan, but i guess you would be cruising on a moderate dose of T until you finish developement, then come off of it and try to recover your axis or just TRT for life.
> 
> You should have done baseline bloodwork to check your natty levels of T, 125mg of T a week will probably be putting yourself lower than your baseline. I pin everyday either IM or SQ and got 0 bad sides on 350mg a week, i don't even feel it, i just lift heavier, recover faster, and put more muscle, tried 450 and started feeling it, so went back to 350.
> ...


forgot to add, i am doing 10mgs anavar to copy the dose for clinical studies done, and will definitely be using my eventual freakshow body to make money. i have have 3 kidneys so im sure I can tolerate orals better then the average person. 


GigaChang said:


> good potions for your height. Whats your bideltoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 6'3 is not ideal. The taller the better, until it starts to impact your daily life or health


bideltoid is 53cm when I engage lats like yujiro hanma


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> bideltoid is 53cm when I engage lats like yujiro hanma


you shouldnt engage lats when measuring bideltoid.

pretty short clavicles for your height; your waist and hips must be really narrow to give that look.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 10, 2021)

Are you ugly or something


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 10, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> you shouldnt engage lats when measuring bideltoid.
> 
> pretty short clavicles for your height; your waist and hips must be really narrow to give that look.


my hips are wide asf tbh, and engaged doesn't really change the width tbh just makes my traps dengage


----------



## xefo (Apr 10, 2021)

TITUS said:


> @xefo
> What's that huh about, do you even lift fagget?


if you’re getting anything under suphero natty t levels at 125mg, it’s over your death tier androgen receptors


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> my hips are wide asf tbh, and engaged doesn't really change the width tbh just makes my traps dengage


eh maybe they look a bit wide, but not Lorss tier so you good.

and yes it does change the width


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> Yes
> 
> it wasnt solely based from xefo btw, I'm planning to be a steroid user for the rest of my life anyways and don't want children, assuming I do later in life want kids I can slam HCG + clomid + nolva and although I would feel like shit it would get fertile again.
> 
> I need an AI with it to prevent bone fusure, anavar is just for height velocity increase.


Dude you’re a fucking retard stop taking drugs you moron you’re only 16 you are RUINING YOUR LIFE this is the absolute worst time in your development and life in general to be taking steroids. You couldn’t have a worse idea honestly. You can’t see long term right now.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 10, 2021)

We all know what this thread is about


----------



## grimy (Apr 10, 2021)

I think you’re just looking for attention at that point. You know damn well you don’t need roids. You have 1% genetics.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Apr 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


im thoroughly mogged


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 10, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> im thoroughly mogged


who isnt


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Apr 10, 2021)

Autism.ax


----------



## pizza (Apr 10, 2021)

chad


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 10, 2021)

How long are u doing mma for?


----------



## Deleted member 7073 (Apr 10, 2021)

bro doing steroids in puberty fucks up your brain for life, even when you come off.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 12, 2021)

can't tell if this is larp from meantlly ill white teenager or what. With those genetics(+curly hair) u should have a girl jacking you off twice a day by now. Also u 16 u should naturally jack off 10 times a day.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 12, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> Id like to be 6"8-10 tbh, ideal gigamogger height


Hi guys I’ve got my Bimax scheduled tomorrow. Can’t wait to get to ideal forward growth


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 13, 2021)

Genki said:


> can't tell if this is larp from meantlly ill white teenager or what. With those genetics(+curly hair) u should have a girl jacking you off twice a day by now. Also u 16 u should naturally jack off 10 times a day.


sadly not a larp and yes i am mentally ill. jacking it 8x a day takes a lot of time. and im not a virgin but single atm while im doing my exams and i dont want a gf over summer


Pietrosiek said:


> How long are u doing mma for?


ive done it since i was 13


Bumface33 said:


> bro doing steroids in puberty fucks up your brain for life, even when you come off.


never come off theory


grimy said:


> I think you’re just looking for attention at that point. You know damn well you don’t need roids. You have 1% genetics.


1% genetics plus roids = leave humanity behind


----------



## cube (Apr 13, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> sadly not a larp and yes i am mentally ill. jacking it 8x a day takes a lot of time. and im not a virgin but single atm while im doing my exams and i dont want a gf over summer
> 
> ive done it since i was 13
> 
> ...


Most based poster on this site. I will observe your career with great interest, please keep us updated


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 13, 2021)

cube said:


> Most based poster on this site. I will observe your career with great interest, please keep us updated


will update in 3 months with physique post + how im feeling/what im on


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> will update in 3 months with physique post + how im feeling/what im on


tag me


----------



## RacismIsn’tCool (Apr 13, 2021)

retard. The only reason they gained more height is because they had no estrogen from not having any testosterone (testosterone supression from the orals) you could’ve just taken aromasin...

atleast take a testosterone base so u dont get a micropenis


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 13, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> sadly not a larp and yes i am mentally ill. jacking it 8x a day takes a lot of time. and im not a virgin but single atm while im doing my exams and i dont want a gf over summer
> 
> ive done it since i was 13
> 
> ...


bro honestly just promise us to leave this forum and never come back here when "rona" is over. Seek therapy instead only rare time here whne u can tell some1 here to get therapy


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 26, 2021)

@TakaTeo parents height?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Apr 26, 2021)

Top 1% height, and your body is well well above average, I don’t think you need roids lol


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 26, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Top 1% height, and your body is well well above average, I don’t think you need roids rn ngl


he is injecting regardless of what you say, and I respect that.


----------



## BradAniston (Apr 26, 2021)

Why only 125 weekly ?


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 26, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No offense man, but @xefo is a mentally ill teenager. He blasts roids but doesn't even lift, he looks like a twig.
> 
> You look great man. I'm mirin hard, you don't need roids. They are going to cause a painful, early death.


Other sides of roids is a huge increase in SMV, alpha aura, increase in power (over other males, not just physically), and an overall better life...
You're stupid, if you're blackpilled you'll go on TRT at 35 at the latest, so why not get a headstart and slay while in your prime? The only real side is hairloss or gyno which are easily avoided - any other sides are temporary and so eaily fixable it'd take you 5 mins at your local store to find what you need.
I cycle 5mg LGD and ostarine 8 weeks on 12 weeks off with 4 weeks nolva as PCT, zero sides (I also have bloods), and will likely hop on T around age 28 (I'm 21), the only reason I'm not doing them now is because I don't want to look too big - I'm a hyper responder to PEDs so even now on such low doses of SARMs and traing 3 days at best - guys don't think I'm natty / girls think I'm too big - I just tell them I do MMA + swimming; fucking retards believe that shit.


----------



## odama (Apr 26, 2021)

at least ur doing something, compared to 90% of this forum daydreaming about which surgeries they are gonna do when they have 100k in the bank.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Apr 26, 2021)

Pm me your t/anavar and ai source


----------



## Sanguinius (Apr 28, 2021)

How long are you going to be running all this? Are you planning to be on TRT forever? Or do you have a PCT protocol?


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 28, 2021)

Genki said:


> bro honestly just promise us to leave this forum and never come back here when "rona" is over. Seek therapy instead only rare time here whne u can tell some1 here to get therapy


This forum is therapy


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 28, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> @TakaTeo parents height?


6"4 dad 5"6 mum


----------



## Lihito (Apr 30, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


Terramogger


----------



## Lihito (Apr 30, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> 6"4 dad 5"6 mum


I want to IMPREGNATE a big woman


----------



## Lihito (Apr 30, 2021)

I cant believe this fucking tallfag is gonna fuck more then me just because he is 6'6

Clown world


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (May 7, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> yes, I am ordering hcg, the plan is to use it for life to be honest with you. I don't plan on having children but if I do decide to I can come off and use RFSH and HCG and would be able to get decent sperm in a few months although it would suck. I got my bloodwork done a few months ago and my T was in the high 900s so I may use test at 200/250mgs a week. The ai is to prevent bone fusure but I will be careful to not have many issues with it. Im going to be experimenting with compounds new and old for my life as it is a passion of mine and I've loved the idea of self bio engineering and bio hacking since I was a child. I Appreciate the advice.


high 900s before you started juicing or after? If you were high 900s before juicing you're a mega autist jfl. I'm doing basically the same shit as you except I'm 22 and I had nowhere near 900 ng/dL to start off with.


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (May 7, 2021)

SteveRogers said:


> Other sides of roids is a huge increase in SMV, alpha aura, increase in power (over other males, not just physically), and an overall better life...
> You're stupid, if you're blackpilled you'll go on TRT at 35 at the latest, so why not get a headstart and slay while in your prime? The only real side is hairloss or gyno which are easily avoided - any other sides are temporary and so eaily fixable it'd take you 5 mins at your local store to find what you need.
> I cycle 5mg LGD and ostarine 8 weeks on 12 weeks off with 4 weeks nolva as PCT, zero sides (I also have bloods), and will likely hop on T around age 28 (I'm 21), the only reason I'm not doing them now is because I don't want to look too big - I'm a hyper responder to PEDs so even now on such low doses of SARMs and traing 3 days at best - guys don't think I'm natty / girls think I'm too big - I just tell them I do MMA + swimming; fucking retards believe that shit.


Your flair says 183 cm 72 kg, there's no way that's current then right? Because if those are your current stats there's no way you're too big. Btw I agree with everything you said 100%, I started TRT at 22 and it's been a great decision so far. Look into enclomiphene to use while using sarms, it acts as both a test base and PCT


----------



## TakaTeo (May 7, 2021)

Jew_Supremacist said:


> high 900s before you started juicing or after? If you were high 900s before juicing you're a mega autist jfl. I'm doing basically the same shit as you except I'm 22 and I had nowhere near 900 ng/dL to start off with.


Before, I would have juiced regardless of what my t levels where.


BradAniston said:


> Why only 125 weekly ?


Have decided to keep it at 250 for the foreseeable future, maybe will drop to 200.


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (May 7, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> Before, I would have juiced regardless of what my t levels where.
> 
> Have decided to keep it at 250 for the foreseeable future, maybe will drop to 200.


Well good luck man, big respect for following what you think is the right move, a lot of ppl in this thread are salty they don't have the balls to do anything close to this and salty you have better base genetics. Just curious, how would you rate your face?


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (May 7, 2021)

TITUS said:


> There could be a lot of potential in puberty modulation with chemicals, you got to do it right though. Worst case scenario you fuck your HPTA axis developement forever and you need TRT and whatever else for the rest of your life, and hairloss, wouldn't worry too much about the rest. Don't know what kind of gains you can get from this protocol and probably nobody does though, so you can't really tell how worthed it is.
> I don't know what is the plan, but i guess you would be cruising on a moderate dose of T until you finish developement, then come off of it and try to recover your axis or just TRT for life.
> 
> You should have done baseline bloodwork to check your natty levels of T, 125mg of T a week will probably be putting yourself lower than your baseline. I pin everyday either IM or SQ and got 0 bad sides on 350mg a week, i don't even feel it, i just lift heavier, recover faster, and put more muscle, tried 450 and started feeling it, so went back to 350.
> ...


what sides should I be looking out for? Only side I ever feel is gyno, but I'm worried about pushing it to the limit because if hair loss starts it may not stop. What should I be looking out for to figure out how high I can go with TRT?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 7, 2021)

What the fuck is this, son?!


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 7, 2021)

No fucking way you listened to xefo, no offense he's my bro but he's not very knwoeldgable about t and had hopped on after 1 day of research 


It's a good call imo just saying ask ppl like me for roid advice as I am knwoeldgable in all the literateratire


----------



## TITUS (May 7, 2021)

Jew_Supremacist said:


> what sides should I be looking out for? Only side I ever feel is gyno, but I'm worried about pushing it to the limit because if hair loss starts it may not stop. What should I be looking out for to figure out how high I can go with TRT?


If you get hair loss just lower the dose.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 8, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I started anabolic steroids fairly recently after speaking to @xefo on discord, I have had my own interests for a long time and train regularly in MMA and the gym, he and I got into an argument originally about Anabolics and height increase and so I decided to start researching and after reading into the subject I found more and more he was right.
> What I found out was he wasn't wrong, Anavar and Winstrol have both been used in combination with an AI/GNHR agonist was highly effective for increasing pubertal height growth, and height velocity.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have other family members who are 6'6+?


----------



## Mitsu09 (May 8, 2021)

use your brain lmao, you clearly don't need roid


----------



## TakaTeo (May 9, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Do you have other family members who are 6'6+?


 nope I'm the tallest in my family ever as far as I know.


Mitsu09 said:


> use your brain lmao, you clearly don't need roid


Don't need to roid + roid = leave humanity behind


----------



## Alexanderr (May 9, 2021)

Not gonna question your decision (although I don’t think it’s a good one) but you would’ve been better off at least waiting a few years before starting.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

Genki said:


> Also u 16 u should naturally jack off 10 times a day.


why?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 26, 2021)

@TakaTeo great user to ask about injecting and stuff.

hows the progress?


----------

